# Voltage



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

What are most commercial owners of HO tracks running as far as voltage? I'm at 20 volts and figured that was about right.

Ronnie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I like 18-22 CLEAN laboratory grade filtered, regulated, and precisely controlled volts at around 50 available amps for road race, and more for drag.

It makes my arms and shoes stay so much cleaner and puts the cars in another category altogether speed, and acceleration wise.

This is something I really got interested in only over the last several years. Plus it feels so cool to fire up those big high tech supplies.....


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm using an Astron variable 0-35 amp and 0-30 volt power supply. Thats what most said would be a good one. I have been keeping it set at 20 volts and max amps since I started.

Ronnie


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

A word of advice on Astron products....don't leave it turned on while you are not present....I wouldn't even leave it plugged in.


I have seen many of those puff smoke, shoot sparks and actually emit flames out the vents when they blow.


----------

